# Primary filter choice for 75



## SnakeIce (May 9, 2005)

I am saveing for a 75 gallon setup. 

I plan on haveing pressureized CO2,
two or three 4' t5 bulbs with diy parabolic reflectors(I have a flexible reflector material source),
and Hydor ETH inline heater.

The Enheim 2215 is supposedly adequate for a 75, but based on flow rates is only 2.2X tank turnover per hour

Should i get the 2217 for the extra flow or is the 2215 enough.


I plan on haveing a magnum micron or diatom filter for as needed use, but the above filter would run the tank.


----------



## titan97 (Feb 14, 2005)

Depending upon how the plumbing is run, the 2215 _may_ be enough. I run a 2213 on my 35gal and sometimes I wish I had the '15. However, most people will tell you to shoot for 4 turnovers per hour. I'm not sure if the '17 will hit that, but it should be closer than the '15.

-Dustin


----------



## SnakeIce (May 9, 2005)

The 17's flow rate gives 3.5 turnover, and I forgot to mention that I plan on useing the filter to disolve the CO2 either by running bubbles up the intake or with it powering a reactor.


----------



## frozenoak (Jul 30, 2005)

I have the 2217 on my 60g. It is doing 4 gpm. That is exactly 4 turnovers an hour. The 2217 is rated for 1000L/h so if you keep it level with your return it should get 4.4gpm that is 264gph or 3.5 turnovers an hour in a 75g. If you subtract the substrate and decorations that may be 4 turnovers for you.


----------



## Bavarian3 (Oct 21, 2004)

I believe Eheim rates their filters for their biological filtering capabilities. Flow rates for bio filtering dont need to be high, however they arent the best mechanical filters because of the slower flow. I personally run 2 2213's on my 55g and willl just be upgrading to a 2217. It also depends on your fish load, if you dont have much fish then why bother with overfiltering.

-Charles


----------



## SnakeIce (May 9, 2005)

plants growing under more light use the nutrients out of the water imediately surrounding them and because of things like boundary layers of still water around surfaces you need a cirtain amount of water movement to bring the nutrients past that boundary layer so they get what they need.

It is not much fish I am worried about, It is much plants.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

I prefer the 2217 on my 75's.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

I love my Eheim Pro II 2028 (I think) that filters my 75g. I use two without the spraybars and they work well.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I had a 2215 on my 75 gallon and once it is heavily planted it is no where near enough flow. I recommend at least a 2217. The other option that I would look at if I redid my filtration would be either a NuClear or Ocean Clear canister filter with an external pump. That way you can taylor the pump rate to exactly what you are looking for.


----------



## zig (Jul 3, 2005)

I have a 2215 on a 40 gallon heavily planted tank and IMO for this size tank it is perfect, i would doubt it would be sufficient for a 75 gallon.


----------



## dukydaf (Aug 31, 2004)

*I also have a 2215*

I have a 2215 on my 62g tank but my Myrophillum loses it's leaves because there are particules attaching to it. And the cleaning is a mess.
And i eard that you want to put co2 in it.I tried it too worked for 25g tank but not for this one and after using it for 2 months it stated to make a loud mmm... and it can be heard now even with no co2 so i recomand going with eheim professional or if you don't have the money go with rena filstar.That's what i try to do now.

Sorry for the late reply.Hope you red it


----------

